# 1966 GTO Suspension



## ct66gto (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi guys and gals: I am looking for a bit of advice. I have an all original 1966 Goat. I replaced the pipes a few months ago and my car sits extremely low. (sagging a litttle due to old age like the best of us). The pipes are now approx. 3" from the ground and no matter how slow I go sometimes they scrape bottom. I am saving to replace the suspension (springs and shock absorbers are original to the car) and looking for ideas or suggestions. The car rides very smooth and I don't want to change that. She is driven and babied like the old lady she is. Not raced she is just a pleasure and car show vehicle. Any suggestions as to what I should get and how much I should raise her up and still keep the quality ride. Any suggestions or opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could try some drag bags in the rear, and then transfer them to the new springs when you upgrade.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Air Lift bags are easy to install, bulletproof, and won't degrade the ride quality. Other than that, new stock spec springs, shocks, etc. as time and $$ allow.


----------



## ct66gto (Oct 2, 2011)

Rukee, geeteeohguy, thank you both! 

To be totally honest, the only thing that exceeds my embarassment over not knowing anything about the air / drag bags is my gratitude for the expertise in these forums! 

Since I am not doing any of my own mechanic / other work, I think I'll go the 'long-term' solution route and start interviewing and talking with the few local journeymen I know and already have experience with, about installing new stock spec springs, shocks, etc. 

I guess I should have been more specific in my original post and, to that end, my priorities are: 
a) doing everything possible to maintain (not lose) any originality I can in the car (bought from original owner last year w/ only 27,000 miles on her!); and b) avoiding any pitfalls or "failure paths" that any of you experienced owners / mechanics are aware of when it comes to replacing these parts wioth stock spec replacements . . .

Ames and Perfrmance Years know my voice and Visa # by heart  so, am I worrying too much or, is it as simple a matter as just ordering the suspension parts to the mechanic of my choice and having the replacements installed or, are there any steps others have taken that you would avoid "next time" or vice versa?

Thanks for your patience, I am a proud owner who wants to maintain this "Glory To Own" but, I also know my own limits and, as a result; I am "measuring thrice, cutting once" on every decision I make with my baby.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Air Lift bags have been around since the late '50's-early '60's, and are a simple one hour or less install. They simply slip inside the coil springs and you run a small amount of air pressure. They are not really a modification, as they have no impact on the integrity of the car whatsoever. Less is more with these old cars...don't fix what ain't broke.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree if not, and you want nice quality new springs try EATON SPRING. Also' if you have an all original 66 GTO with 27,000 miles on it..........PLEASE, post some pics ( a little drool drips onto my greasy tee shirt) !!!! :cheers Eric


----------



## ct66gto (Oct 2, 2011)

geeteeohguy: Oh, okay, thanks for the additional info (anxiety level coming down a bit more, now 

You too, Eric (especially for the vendor / brand direction)

When I first posted, I wasn't even aware of air lft bags, let alone their "accept-ability" so, even though I typically think long-term (and put co$t last when it comes to my pride and joy!) air lift bags do seem to be the least intrusive step to consider first (sorta like medicine, "Surgery is always the last option, try everything else less invasive, first", etc.)

Oh my, okay, glad to post some pics -- I just created an album but, not sure I did everything right (no smoke coming outta the computer so, must be okay); and, I received the keys from the original owner on October 1st of 2011 (9 months ago, car at original 27K) and I've already put 2,000 miles of my own cruisin' and car shows on her, for a total now of 29,000 original miles. On nice weather days, I simply can't stand to just let her "sit"!

PS - Thanks again guys, for your info and your patience!

Trying this link to photo: http://www.gtoforum.com/members/19342-ct66gto-album424-66-glory-own-picture1287.jpg


----------



## colobronco (Jun 3, 2012)

i have a 66 gto convertible. My springs need replaced too. i found the eaton spring web site and will likely go with them.

My question is: Does anyone have a measurement for stock height? like the wheel wells to ground or axle to frame measurement? just wondering about maybe getting the 1" higher than stock springs.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

What a beauty ct66! Nice find!


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice ride. Is that Nightwatch Blue?


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

colobronco said:


> i have a 66 gto convertible. My springs need replaced too. i found the eaton spring web site and will likely go with them.
> 
> My question is: Does anyone have a measurement for stock height? like the wheel wells to ground or axle to frame measurement? just wondering about maybe getting the 1" higher than stock springs.


If memory serves - factory spec for my 66 HT was about 9.5" to the rocker panel, measured halfway between the wheel well and door. It was about the same in the rear. I will post the exact specs when I remember to pull the book out...


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> The Air Lift bags have been around since the late '50's-early '60's, and are a simple one hour or less install. They simply slip inside the coil springs and you run a small amount of air pressure. They are not really a modification, as they have no impact on the integrity of the car whatsoever. Less is more with these old cars...don't fix what ain't broke.


Agree. I have always been a fan of the air lifts in my trucks and SUV, and just installed them in my 66. Although I had installed new "convertible" springs, I would still feel like I was bottoming out with people in the back seat. The install was very easy, and did not require any drilling. I installed the air valves in the tabs/holes on the bottom side of the bumper, which are out of sight. I elected to use separate air valves for each side as opposed to using the tee and a single valve

I also upgraded the front sway bar at the same time. Big difference in cornering, and again an upgrade you SHOULD be able to do without compromising the original parts. I only say "should", as it looked like a couple of my frame mounting bolts were the original 5/16" bolts, and stripped the frame mounting holes. To simplify the repair, I drilled and ran a 3/8 tap through the frame. A welder and new holes drilled would have kept it original, but sway bar mounting holes are the least of my worries... 

By the way, nice car!


----------

